# 93503 & 76937



## kgurney (Nov 13, 2010)

Is anyone having trouble getting paid for 76937 when performed with 93503?  Is there anything in writing from the AMA, etc. stating that these codes can be billed together?


----------



## dav4code (Feb 15, 2011)

*Check primary procedures for the 76937...*



kgolden said:


> Is anyone having trouble getting paid for 76937 when performed with 93503?  Is there anything in writing from the AMA, etc. stating that these codes can be billed together?



Don't think that is a primary procedure for the add on 76937. My source says the Primary Procedures in the 36000 series. I.E. 36620


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 16, 2011)

Nov 10 CPT Assistant references 76937
"Fluoroscopy may be performed in combination with other imaging during a procedure (eg, peripherally inserted central venous catheter using both ultrasound 76937 and fluoroscopic guidance 77001) for which the procedure and both imaging codes are reported."

From the coding software's notes for 76937
MedAssets Notes: 
Corresponding procedure(s) may include: 36555, 36556, 36557, 36558, 36560, 36561, 36563, 36565, 36566, 36568, 36569, 36570, 36571, 36575, 36576, 36578, 36580, 36581, 36582, 36583, 36584, 36585


----------



## millortsui (Feb 23, 2011)

In the payment prospective, no insurance so far will pay for 93503 with 76937.


----------

